

Ask HN: I need to learn D3. Help design my curriculum. - elliott34

I need to learn d3.js for my job. Right now my programming experience is largely SQL/SAS/Scheme/Matlab, so nothing really serious.<p>Things I know I have to learn:
HTML/SVG
JS...jquery?
Finally, the d3 package.<p>Any tips on where a complete beginner would start??
======
tinsel
This is the gentlest introduction to d3 out there.

Run through the book and you will have a solid foundation to start playing
around on your own for basic visualizations and charts.

<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026938.do>

This was also posted on HN a while back:

<http://code.hazzens.com/d3tut/lesson_0.html>

d3 is not dependant on jquery and covers a lot of the same basic DOM
manipulation. You also need to learn some super basic css to theme things.

~~~
elliott34
Thank you

------
logical42
D3 has some fairly extensive API documentation on GitHub, which I personally
believe is pretty great. There are also links to various resources on d3
GitHub wiki and for extra measure I personally like to study Michael Bostocks'
bl.ocks.org site for example visualization a with code samples.

Nothing beats thousands of example implementations written by the creator of
d3 himself.

------
caseyf7
Check out my collection of links on Kippt: <https://kippt.com/caseyf7/d3>

I agree Scott Murray's book is the best of the books.

~~~
elliott34
thank you

------
bjpcjp
+1 on the O'Reilly book.

